# Harpunieren in Kroatien



## chiwaaa (2. Juli 2014)

Kennt sich jemand damit aus und hat es vllt. schon selber getan?

Inzwischen ist mir bekannt das (wenn es erlaubt ist) eine Lizenz erworben werde muss und an Badestränden komplett verboten ist.
Aber wird zwischen Stech- und Schießharpune unterschieden oder zählt sowohl als auch?

würde mich über ne Antwort freuen 


Ich nehme an das der Fischfang mit dem Netz keine Probleme mit sich bringen wird.


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Harpunieren in Kroatien*



chiwaaa schrieb:


> Kennt sich jemand damit aus und hat es vllt. schon selber getan?
> 
> Inzwischen ist mir bekannt das (wenn es erlaubt ist) eine Lizenz erworben werde muss und an Badestränden komplett verboten ist.
> Aber wird zwischen Stech- und Schießharpune unterschieden oder zählt sowohl als auch?
> ...





Glaube ich auch nicht. Mittlerweile werden in den Angelgeschäften ja wieder Handgranaten verkauft.


----------



## glavoc (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Harpunieren in Kroatien*

Wenn du die Lizenz erwirbst darfst du natürlich auch Harpunieren! Mußt dich an die Regeln halten und eine Signalboje setzen.
Jedoch! Tauchst du Apnoe und bist in der Lage minutenlang zu tauchen? Hast du tatsächlich die absolute Ruhe bei jedem deiner Tauchgänge? Sind apnoetiefen von 15-25-30m bei dir drin?
Wenn du das alles mitbringst und dir der Lebensgefahr bewußt bist, bist du auch noch bereit fast 1000€ zu inverstieren? Immer noch?  wenn ja hier mal ein Lehrvideo (leider auf kroat. aber fast selbsterklärend..hilft auch bei der Beurteilung der eigenen körperl. Voraussetzungen). 
LG und wenn ja, bitte berichte!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWr26gZvoQE

PS. Netze sind mittlerweile nicht mehr in der Angelerlaubnis enthalten und nur noch prof.-Berufs-Fischern gestattet bis auf jene die noch die alten Papiere besitzen.

Ach ja - und Handgranaten wirst du in den Angelläden natürlich nicht bekommen, jedoch die Spearhunter-Komplett-Kombo 

& j.Breithardt - Die Zeiten der Dynamitfischerei sind eigentl. in Kroatien schon lange, lange vorbei - war nur eine Epoche kurz nach dem II WWK und ein "Kind der Not" ...
hier mal ein seltenes Zeitdokument:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8NrfO0FPio wenn sich jemand mal die Kargheit und Not vor Augen führen will...aber wie gesagt längst vorbei !!


----------



## pasmanac (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Harpunieren in Kroatien*



glavoc schrieb:


> Die Zeiten der Dynamitfischerei sind eigentl. in Kroatien schon lange, lange vorbei - war nur eine Epoche kurz nach dem II WWK und ein "Kind der Not" ...
> hier mal ein seltenes Zeitdokument:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8NrfO0FPio wenn sich jemand mal die Kargheit und Not vor Augen führen will...aber wie gesagt längst vorbei !!



Das stimmt so ganz und gar nicht: Während des- und auch nach dem Balkankrieg wurde sogar sehr viel mit Dynamit (Granaten) gefischt und sogar heutzutage sind so einige Drecksäcke unterwegs: habe 2012 höchstpersönlich beobachtet, wie in der Bucht "Sveti Ante" (Rückseite Insel Pasman) drei Halunken aus´m Boot eine Granate geworfen und nach der Detonation die Fische mit Keschern eingesammelt haben !:g

Für Harpune brauchts übrigens die "Dozvola za *sportski* ribolov" nicht die "*rekreacijski*" !!


----------



## glavoc (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Harpunieren in Kroatien*

...ja gaaanz vereinzelt gibt es das schon noch...ganz alte, die es halt nicht mehr lassen können oder klar während des letzten Krieges...aber es ist wirklich lange nicht mehr so, wie während der Kindheit/frühen Jugend z.Bsp. meiner Eltern. Also in der Relation zu damals - heute kaum noch vorhanden. Reagiere da halt bissle "empfindlich", weil bis heute auch ich noch bei deutschen Arbeitskollegen als "Dynamitfischer" bezeichnet wurde^^...
Die "sportska Dozvola" hab ich ja auch gemeint 
dir lg#h


----------



## zulu (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Harpunieren in Kroatien*

Zu der Knallerei sag ich mal nichts.
Lieber arm dran ....als Arm ab:c
 der Film ist aber gut.

Ja, die armen Teufel damals in Jugoslavija, ich kenne noch die 60er und 70er Jahre..
Damals war es ganz normal mit Pressluft zum Jagen zu gehen.
Nicht nur Fischen, auch Korallen brechen und so.....

Auf jeden Fall ein großartiger Sport die Schnorchelei mit der Harpune.
 Wer das mal eine Weile richtig betrieben hat, der weiß wie man eins wird mit der Natur...der mentalen Stärke die man dadurch erreicht.
Schade nur dass der Kirnja komplett weg geschossen wurde.          Freunde von mir fahren heute mit ihren Ribs raus an die äußeren Inseln und schießen immer öfter Thune.
Abgefahrene Geschichten können die Jungs erzählen.


Vielen Dank für die Inspiration

#h

Z.


----------



## Jose (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Harpunieren in Kroatien*

ist eigentlich eher ein ANGLER-board. 
harpunierer (mit oder ohne flasche???) und karbidfischer haben wohl noch kein forum, warum also hier?

mach ich dicht hier, weil zwar mit fisch aber nix mit  angel.

PS: ach ja, über PN könnt ihr gerne und sowieso.


----------

